# Genius SW-N 5.1 1000 Cortocircuito.



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

Buenas Tardes caballeros,

Un saludo muy cordial desde venezuela, en esta tarde les traigo un problemita que tengo con mi 5.1 genius, el mismo al encenderlo sin conectarlo de nada tiene un zumbido muy alto por el subwofer y luego comienza a oler a quemado estuve buscando y al parecer esto lo genera los capacitores, pero los revise fisicamente y ninguno se ve abombado ni nada.

que otra cosa podria ser?

no soy experto se cosas muy basicas de electricidad pero de electronica nada.

Si pudieran ayudarme lo agradeceria mucho.




Saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Subí fotos de las plaquetas -


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

Buenas Tardes,

Muy agradecido por tu pronta y rápida respuesta adjunto las imágenes, yo no aprecio ningún daño visualmente observable.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Alguno de los tres integrados esos que tienen aletas de chapa ¿Se calienta de más ?


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

No las he tocado, para ver si se calientan lo que si me di cuenta es que el disipador donde van las salidas y entradas se calienta muchisimo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Cual                            foto ?


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

la que termina en 147, y la que termina en 546, esa placa que es negra por un lado y clara por el otro lado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 3, 2014)

En la primera foto se ve un TO-220, diría yo un TDA Series que sería el amplificador del bajo. Si se calienta mucho esa parte, el IC está dañado.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

si se calienta mucho esa parte la lata negra por un lado y clara por el otro adonde van las alidas y entradas. como se que el ic esta dañado? que es el IC? y disculpa mi ignoracia pero no conozco nada del tema soy curisioso y me gusta aprender.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Ese "coso" de cinco patas que está atornillado a la chapa de la izquierda , y que seguramente sea un TDA2030 , 40 , o 50 o un LM1875 , tocalo a ver si se recalienta 

Ver el archivo adjunto 113197


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

Entonces lo enciendo así suene ese zumbido. Y espero a ver que componente se calienta?muchísimas gracias por sus comentarios. Entonces lo enciendo y dejo que caliente a ver.de donde viene el calor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Metele el dedooooooooooooooooooo

No lo dejes mucho

Desconecta el woofer !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

le coloque el dedo, no habia leido lo de desconectar el woofer, pero no lo deje mucho porque en apenas 20 segundos ya no aguantaba lo caliente que se puso



Son unos duros!!!, como sabian que era ese? si es el que calienta, y vi el modelo y dice:

TDA2030A
BOOMTECH
BTSOL2SEW

Entonces este seria el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Sip , se quemó y hay que reemplazarlo , podés poner cualquiera de éstos.

TDA2030
TDA2040
TDA2050
LM1875


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

Cual seria la diferencia entre esos 3 primeros que dicen 30.40.50? La potencia? Es lo que hace pensar... para mi que n no se del tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Los tres te van , a medida que bajás encarecen , pero te sirve por si no conseguis alguno.

Pero date una vuelta primero por éste post y miralo *ATENTAMENTE* !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-e-integrados-falsificados-4951/

Tenés alicate , soldador y estaño ?


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

buenos días,

vi el post que me recomendaste, lamentablemente en Venezuela no podemos escoger ni el papel higiénico que usamos debido a la grave situacion economica que atravesamos asi que si consigo copia  no tengo como elegir, mil gracias por tus comentarios, si tenia soldador, estaño y alicate, lamentablemente como no tengo un buen cautin ni succionador de estaño retirando el integrado mira lo el error que cometi levante un poco la lamina que conduce, como podria arreglarla?

Adjutnto la fotoooo


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 4, 2014)

vmartinezvzla dijo:


> buenos días,
> 
> vi el post que me recomendaste, lamentablemente en Venezuela no podemos escoger ni el papel higiénico que usamos debido a la grave situacion economica que atravesamos asi que si consigo copia no tengo como elegir, mil gracias por tus comentarios, si tenia soldador, estaño y alicate, lamentablemente como no tengo un buen cautin ni succionador de estaño retirando el integrado mira lo el error que cometi levante un poco la lamina que conduce, como podria arreglarla?
> 
> Adjutnto la fotoooo






@vmartinezvzla No hay necesidad de tener succionadores, cuando se carece de herramientas y por la situación económica se las inventa uno si tampoco se tiene malla de desoldar, era coger un pedacito de esponjilla de lavar trastes y con un poquito de grasa de soldar untas la punta de la tiriya de esponjilla, luego acercando el cautín y la esponjilla en el punto que deseas quitar esta succionaría toda soldadura eso era todo, bueno debiste preguntar como podrías desoldarlo aquí todos somos muy colaboradores, todo se puede reparar...raspas el antisolder con cuidado en la parte afectada y luego le haces una pasada con soldadura, esto lo realizas cuando vayas a soldar el IC que ya debe estar encajado, de lo contrario vuelves a estropear la pista reconstruida y se daña peor, también puedes soldarle un puente o Jumper con algún pin de un led o diodo, así quedara mas fijo.


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

muchisimas gracias por tus respuestas, me parecio que estaba de mas preguntar, pero en esta vez fui un bobo que no pregunta, y no realice una boba pregunta. bueno ya ubique los tres integrador vi que el 2030 que es el original, tiene 14w de salida. el 2040. 22w y el 2050 32w. mi pregunta es si le cambio por uno de mayor potencia podria dañar algo? el bajo incorporado que tiene es de 14w 4ohm. si le coloco por ejemplo el 2040 de 22w, trabajaria con mas amplitud de trabajo? no dañaria nada? es recomendable?
o seria mejor colocarle el 2030 original?

muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas.

que es el antisolder que mencionas?


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 4, 2014)

vmartinezvzla dijo:


> muchisimas gracias por tus respuestas, me parecio que estaba de mas preguntar, pero en esta vez fui un bobo que no pregunta, y no realice una boba pregunta. bueno ya ubique los tres integrador vi que el 2030 que es el original, tiene 14w de salida. el 2040. 22w y el 2050 32w. mi pregunta es si le cambio por uno de mayor potencia podria dañar algo? el bajo incorporado que tiene es de 14w 4ohm. si le coloco por ejemplo el 2040 de 22w, trabajaria con mas amplitud de trabajo? no dañaria nada? es recomendable?
> o seria mejor colocarle el 2030 original?
> 
> muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas.
> ...



@vmartinezvzla Nunca es de mas para preguntar! De las pequeñas dudas sin resolver nacen los grandes problemas, debes reemplazarlos por los mismos puede ser llamativo colocar un monolítico de mas potencia, pero estos ya están diseñados para cada canal, y los parlantes soportan esa potencia, al colocarle uno de mas potencia digamos el TDA2050 este necesita mas voltaje y mas corriente, quedaría con el voltaje que es suministrado al TDA2030 eso significa que no le estarías sacando la potencia soñada, mejor coloca el TDA 2030 y sus correspondientes TDA, cada uno de estos TDA le llega el voltaje correspondiente para dar la potencia adecuada dependiendo el canal que controle sea para Agudos, Medios o bajos, como veras cada uno cumple su función dependiendo su potencia.

El antisolder es la tinta UV de color verde, también en Rojo, Azul y negro, es  similar a un esmalte que cubre todo el PCB o placa, el antisolder  protege la placa de la oxidación, le da una presentación mas profesional y es mucho mas fácil soldar cada punto, sin que la soldadura se corra por las pistas, le da un color mas pulcro que también cumple una función importante que es de aislar las pistas y protegerlas de sulfatación, cuando se vive cerca a las costas se debe aplicar un antisolder UV Azul y Rojo que es mas durable en zonas aledañas al Mar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Por eso te pregunté si tenías alicate , al tener poca experiencia , lo mejor es cortarle las patas de a una y luego des-soldarlas para retirarlas de a una.

El impreso levantado lo soldás igual , y en el peor de los casos seguís el caminito y soldás un cablecito desde la próxima soldadura a la pata del integrado (un puente).

En cuanto al integrado , todos los que te nombré son iguales e intercambiables , la cuestión es que si descendés en la lista , como podrían soportar mayor tensión ( y potencia) son más caros y mas seguros (a mi criterio) , ya que al no trabajarlos al límite estarán mas holgados.

De todas maneras , por mas caro que pagues el integrado , nunca será comparable al precio de la reparación del equipo por un service calificado.

Saludos !


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

Listo compañeros ya compre el integrado. Voy a instalarlo. No había ni la crema de soldar ni el antisoldier. Que otra cosa puedo aplicar? Ya me siento un ingeniero jajajaj gracias a ustedes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Nada , solo ponele estaño 

Ni mucho ni poco , la soldadura debe quedar brillante.

Ojo no vayas e empujar el integrado en los agujeros y romper mas pistas , primero tenés que despejar bien los agujeros. Debe entrar libremente.

Suerte


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 4, 2014)

vmartinezvzla dijo:


> Listo compañeros ya compre el integrado. Voy a instalarlo. No había ni la crema de soldar ni el antisoldier. Que otra cosa puedo aplicar? Ya me siento un ingeniero jajajaj gracias a ustedes


 

@vmartinezvzla No hay necesidad de que le apliques antisolder, como te comente primero introduces el TDA con cuidado, luego raspas un poco el antisolder en la zona que se quebró la pista, como la soldadura tiene núcleo de resina con esa basta, pero si es mejor aplicarle un poquito de pasta de soldadura para que se adhiera mejor cuando se trata de reparaciones, cualquier duda nos la comentas


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

listo me voy a disponer a operar, el tda cuando lo desmonte tenia una lamin acrilica entre el tda y la placa negra, esto es para que no haga corto? la coloco igual?con esta lamina de plastico en el medio como transfiere el calor? otra cosa y va a ser una pregunta muy tonta y basica, pero preguntare todo para comprender, consegui una pasta para soldar, como la aplico y para que sirve?


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 4, 2014)

@vmartinezvzla Esta lamina es un aislante térmico se le llama MICA, exacto esta plaquita aísla el TDA del Disipador, si debes colocarla igual como estaba, esta lamina esta fabricada en un material que es conductora de calor, al igual hay que aplicarle una grasa siliconada que es una pasta de color blanco, para que haya una mejor transferencia de disipación entre el TDA y el disipador, puedes conseguir la genérica que es mas económica, porque la que se usa para los Microprocesadores de PC es mas carita.

La paste para soldar, es para tener mejor adherencia entre el cobre y los pines de los componentes, se aplica un poquito en el punto que se va a soldar y va quedar mas compacto el punto de soldadura, pero como te comentaba la mayoría de soldaduras vienen con núcleo de resina, esto quiere decir que no es necesario usar pasta para soldar, mas sin embargo en reparaciones de pistas es muy necesaria, cuando raspes el antisolder le aplicas un poco en la zona y te va a quedar muy bien soldado, luego de finalizado la soldadura se debe realizar una limpieza, esto evita que algunas impurezas hagan falsos contactos, con un cepillo de dientes viejo que tengas le das una pasada con un poquito de acetona o quita esmalte que usan las niñas para quitarse el esmalte de las uñas


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

Buenas Amigos,

Ya realice la reparacion, y aparentemente estaba bien xq ya no tenia el zumbido.

peroooo cuando coloque musica el bajo sonaba muy distorcionado, como estaria seguro que se daño el bajo? probe el mismo con un tester y me dio 4 ohm. no se si esta bueno o no que piensan ustedes? que puedo hacer ahora?

cabe destacar que solo el bajo es el que sonaba mal. de hecho revente el cable del bajo y lo conecte con un parlante y yo lo escuche bien. que ptra prueba podria haceR?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Sacá el parlante del bajo y desplazá el cono hacia arriba y hacia abajo , no debe rozar adentro.


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

roza pero muy poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Pone foto del frente del parlante


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

disculpa la tardanza, esta viendo el final del juego....

el plástico que tiene atras son los tornillos que los enrolle en teipe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Humedecé con un algodón con agua el borde del copo que tapa el medio de parlante, y tratá de retirarlo con la hoja de un cutter.

Es preferible *no romper el cono* , el copo no estan importante.

El cono es de cartón o de plástico ?

Cuando lo tengas listo seguimos


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 4, 2014)

listo la tuve que medio cortar porque no salia, aqui estan las fotos, y el cono es de papel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Listo , le vas a poner entre el nucleo y la bobina un "caño" hecho con una radiografía o con la chapa de una lata de coca cola cortada , con cuidado de no romper nada.

Que no le entre basura.

Algo así (en esa foto falta el cono ).







Luego vas a mojar todo el cono con algodón y agua y luego le vas a dar aire caliente con un secador de cabello o pistola de aire caliente.

Si es poco lo que roza quizás lo salvemos . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2014)

Pregunto:
En esta foto antes de las pruebas de temperatura:
Ver el archivo adjunto 113197

Se vé claramente que *el TDA está despegado del disipador*!!!!!!   
Por que no le ajustan el tornillo antes de cambiarlo...?????


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 5, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pregunto:
> En esta foto antes de las pruebas de temperatura:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113197
> 
> ...





Dr. Zoidberg, también lo había visto pero a mi parecer @vmartinezvzla, lo aflojo un poquitico que seguramente pensó que esta haciendo corto con el disipador o para verificar porque se calentaba mucho según leí por ahí, porque en la foto se ve claramente que estaba bien ajustado por las marcas de barniz dieléctrico, que se ve claramente que coinciden uno contra el otro, bueno es una suposición no se si el daño dependió por el desajuste de este IC pero lo dudo


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 8, 2014)

Buenos dias a Todos!

Estuve desconectado estos cuatro dias por razones ajenas a mi voluntad jajajaj estimado Yetrox es correcto lo que comentas yo lo afloje para descartar el corto de alli y que queria desarmar el equipo, antes de tocarlo esta perfectamente ajustado.

Dos metros como te vas ya realice lo que me dijiste con la bocina pero me quedo como trancado. le cuesta subir y bajar. esto es normal? en las fotos que adjunto observa lo que se ve de la radiografia la distancia cuando esta arriba el cono, es corta y cuando lo bajo es mas larga y como ves no le hago ninguna fuerza. sino que se queda alli....

adjunto foto de frente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2014)

El procedimiento _para intentar salvar el parlante de los roces internos_ , es ponerle la radiografía cómo has hecho  , mojar el cono con cuidado y volverlo a secar para ver si se reacomoda.

Una vez seco el cono , _se retiran las radiografías_ y se vuelve a probar (incluso con audio) , si todo está bien se le vuelve a pegar el copo (tapita) , y listo.

Si ésto no diera resultado  . . . a comprar parlante nuevo 

Saludos !


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 8, 2014)

Dos metros cuando dices mojar el cono es mojar toda la parte negra?

o también la parte marrón que esta por debajo adonde esta el imán.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2014)

La parte marrón se llama araña  , solo el cono de cartón negro.

Y luego *secarlo bien* , bien secado con aire caliente


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 8, 2014)

Eres Grande!!!

ya se curo el bajo!!!!. suena un pelo feo. me imagino que es porque no tiene el copo y le quedo un poco del copo viejo que hace que suene feo sera esto?

en la foto le coloque una flecha indicando,

que es recomendable? colocarle el copo o quitar todo lo que quedo del copo anteriormente?

cambiando un poco el tema. sabes por lo fiebre que estaba hice un puente entre las tres entradas del 5.1 para alimentarlos por un solo jack de 3.5mm, cuando coloco los dos jack de los parlantes suena duro, fino, cuando conecto el 3ero se baja el volumen de todo. me explico bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2014)

Siempre asegurate que el cono deslice bien hacia arriba y hacia abajo sin rozar adentro.

En algunos casos poner radiografía doble y volver a intentarlo.

Si el resto del copo lo sacaste entero , podés volver a pegarlo. Sinó limpìá (asegurate que no le entre basura adentro ) quitá los restos del otro copo , cortá un círculo de cartulina y pegalo con adhesivo de contacto.

Saludos !


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 8, 2014)

adhesivo de contacto sera pega blanca? porque la estoy intentando pegar con pega de barra y nada'=( no se pega, en cuanto a lo que te comente, que hice puente en las tres entradas. los cables. tendra algo que ver que baje el volumen?, aprovechando la oportunidad te queria preguntar quiero comprar un tester me estoy interesando por la electronica, cual de estos dos me recomiendas?:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-424016783-multimetro-digital-uni-t-ut-33c-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-422992353-multimetro-digital-uni-t-ut-30c-_JM_

De antemano gracias, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2014)

No no , se llama adhesivo de contacto. O sinó probá con la pistola de barritas calientes.


Primero limpiale la porquería que le pusiste  .


Los testeres son casi idénticos 

Y lo de las entradas , al ponerlas en paralelo se baja la impedancia 

Saludos !


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 8, 2014)

UMMMM. ENTONCES debo eliminar el puente que hice para convertir el 3.5 en 5.1,y comprar este aparato???:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-421989114-adaptador-cornetas-51-a-stereo-genius-adaptador-35mm-rca-_JM_

queria no comprarlo *por*q*ue *pense que era solo un puente..... jajaja todos los dias aprendo algo nuevo.... si los tester son casi identicos es por esto que pido tu ayuda, ya que eres experto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2014)

Probá de armar ese puente  con resistencias de 10 k . . .  o 5 k , o sea que necesitarás como 6

Por eso te digo , son iguales los testeres , solo cambia el exterior , uno mide grados Farenheit , que ni es necesario 

Aquí podés aprender toneladas , es un Foro muy participativo


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola buenas Tardes, como estas

El juego esta.....

Ya creo que este tema deberia colocarlo como cerrado? ya lo resolvi. eso creo lamentablemente no colocare el puente entre las resistencias. las busque y creo que no vale la pena por si me queda mal??
? que dices

mira como me quedo el bajo

ya me entusiasme, tengo una planta de carro que esta en protec... abro una nueva discusion o subo las fotos a ver que piensas?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Aqui los temas no  se cierran , quedan abiertos para que otro los aproveche.

El bajo te quedó maravilloso   ! ¿ Quedó sonando bien no ?

Probá de armar el adaptador con las 6 resistencias de 10 k que valen . . . nada 

La planta de auto primero fijate si ya existe en el buscador , sinó creá un tema nuevo.

Saludos !


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 9, 2014)

Muy bien.  Tienes algún diagrama del puente
?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Probá así :


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 10, 2014)

Voy a probar con éste diagrama y te voy contando. el bajo se distorsiona demasiado creo que no sirvió la reparación = ( voy a tratar de comprar uno para probar si es el bajo y otra cosa.

Podría las tres salidas sustituirlas por jack 3.5 mm de audífonos verdad? Así viene el home theater.

Llamé a un sitio y me preguntan que de que potencia son las resistencias .?

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Si , podés poner la ficha que te guste.

Pueden ser de 1/8 , de 1/4 , de 1/2 Watt  , no tiene importancia alguna


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 10, 2014)

Copiado! Amigo,, la compro y te aviso


----------

